# Exam Weekend this weekend!



## Road Guy (Apr 11, 2012)

Just a reminder about the exam weekend coming up. As a courtesy to NCEES we will close the Forum on Friday morning till probably Tuesday of next week to limit the discussion about the exam over the weekend.

Reminder that during the exam you will sign a confidentiality agreement stating that you will not discuss the exam.

Specifically do not post exam questions here on this forum, NCEES can subpeana IP addresses from the Board Provider and "find you". We have had a good relationship with 99.99% of our members and this hasnt been a major issue for us.

I wish all of you the best of luck on the exam..

Visit the Site early so you know where to go, wake up early Friday or Saturday morning so your not rushed, dont study the night before the exam, have your references neat and organized, make sure you have your exam "ticket" etc, etc, etc...

Again best of luck on the exam and we'll leave the light on for you...


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 11, 2012)

^Ditto


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 11, 2012)

Woooooot woooooot! I'm ready to bury the hatchet in this bitch. Thanks for the heads up on the site shutting down.

I'll see you all on the other side. Hopefully with a couple extra letters at the end of my name.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 11, 2012)

I remember the feeling at this time 6 months ago. Glad I don't ever have to experience that again. Well, ok.......... I admit I miss the feeling a little. 

RG, as a reminder, the CA PE exams (Seismic and Survey) are on Thursday April 12th (not Saturday like they used to be).

Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 11, 2012)

ptatohed said:


> RG, as a reminder, the CA PE exams (Seismic and Survey) are on Thursday April 12th (not Saturday like they used to be).


But NCEES doesn't write the state-specific exams so closing the forum on Thursday isn't necessary as a courtesy to them.

Maybe just the CA Seismic/Surveying forum should be closed on Thursday?


----------



## kevo_55 (Apr 11, 2012)

Good luck everyone.

Just think, all of this will be over soon and you all can have your lives back!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Apr 11, 2012)

kevo_55 said:


> Good luck everyone.
> 
> Just think, all of this will be over soon and you all can have your lives back!


This!


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 11, 2012)

Myra Zaltz CameIPassed PE said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > RG, as a reminder, the CA PE exams (Seismic and Survey) are on Thursday April 12th (not Saturday like they used to be).
> ...


Actually, I believe that NCEES now administers the CA Survey exam. Either way, a candidate agreement is still signed and the intention of closing the forum (or the Seis/Surv subforum as you suggested) to preserve the integrity of the exam(s) should still be considered.


----------



## strebe (Apr 12, 2012)

i have had many folks saying "good luck" when they hear that i have the exam tomorrow. my favorite response is "luck favors the prepared" a modification of *"*In the fields of observation chance favors only the prepared mind." by Louis Pasteur.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 12, 2012)

Do it once.

Do it right.

Never do it again.


----------



## addi (Apr 12, 2012)

Good luck to all future PEs B-)


----------



## bennyG19 (Apr 12, 2012)

My friends at work have dared me to wear this: http://www.amazon.com/The-Mountain-Three-Sleeve-Medium/dp/B000NZW3J8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1334233316&amp;sr=8-1 to the exam. I think it may even bring good luck. It does have power!


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 12, 2012)

bennyG19 said:


> My friends at work have dared me to wear this: http://www.amazon.co...34233316&amp;sr=8-1 to the exam. I think it may even bring good luck. It does have power!


Bahahahaha! It will at least break the ice and make everyone relax with laughter.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 12, 2012)

Remember, what you have for lunch will make or break whether you pass.


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 12, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Remember, what you have for lunch will make or break whether you pass.


Any advice? I've been trying to think of an energizing meal that won't bog me down into food coma. It's really too bad I can't fit a Chinese buffet into my bag.


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 12, 2012)

i had a subway sandwich


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2012)

Lunch: turkey sammich from the grocery store deli.

A mid-exam snack also helps with avoiding the post-lunch coma.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 12, 2012)

Bly, PBR, you ready to knock out the 10k with me again?


----------



## Outlaw44 (Apr 12, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> Lunch: turkey sammich from the grocery store deli.
> 
> A mid-exam snack also helps with avoiding the post-lunch coma.


Sweet. I've got a deli sammy on my mid-day menu with chips and an orange. Also bringing almonds, gatorade, mints, to snack on. Although, I barely remember breathing during the practice exams I took. Not sure I'll think to stop and snack unless my blood sugar is so out of whack that I notice it.


----------



## Krakosky (Apr 12, 2012)

I had Jimmy John's last year at the FE and plan to have it again tomorrow.


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 12, 2012)

I brought a salmon salad but forgot to bring a fork, so I basically didn't eat anything. When are they going to perfect food pellets for humans?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 13, 2012)

It always comes down to lunch around here.

Good luck to everyone and please, don't post anything stupid.


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 16, 2012)

Myra Zaltz CameIPassed PE said:


> I brought a salmon salad but forgot to bring a fork, so I basically didn't eat anything.


Isn't that like cannibalism, considering you're a giant fish?


----------



## YMZ PE (Apr 16, 2012)

mudpuppy said:


> Isn't that like cannibalism, considering you're a giant fish?


It would only be cannibalism if I were a salmon, which I'm not.

Shoot, I'm revealing too much personal information here.


----------

